# URGENT PLEA - 40 buns taken into rescue!!!



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kirkby Animal Rescue has taken 40 bunnies in over the last 2 weeks and this has now pushed the numbers up to well over 100. All these are in quarantine as some may be pregnant and they will be looking for new homes in the future.

If she hadn't taken them in they would have ended up anywhere, they were being given to children for free

If you are thinking of adopting a bunny, and could take one, or a pair (most are bonded in pairs, trios etc) from the other bunnies that are already in the rescue, in order to free up space, please contact Celia direct on 01623 753883

The rescue is in Kirkby in Ashfield (just off junction 28 M1) which is on the outskirts of Nottinghamshire.

Also things that are needed are:

Hasps and staples
Waterproofing (covers etc)
Any cleaning materials, (disinfectant, kitchen rolls, black bags, gloves, etc)
Roofing felt
Wire mesh
Nails/screws
Weatherproof paint - urgent one, if anyone has any spare (pet safe of course)

She uses Johnsons Rabbit mix for feed

If anyone would like to make a donation towards vet bills I can get the name and address of the vets to make a direct payment.

Time if anyone can volunteer a few hours, even if it's not on a regular basis, every little helps, with this many rabbits to care for and hutches to clean, it can be easy to miss a bunny who is not well.

More info go here: Available Rescue: URGENT PLEA - 40 buns taken into rescue update post 57 - Rabbits United Forum


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

i wish she was closer - i have got a notion for a house bunny or 2.

shall i cross post?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

GSDlover4ever said:


> i wish she was closer - i have got a notion for a house bunny or 2.
> 
> shall i cross post?


Thats a shame, how far are you, theres always bunnyruns  Yes please x


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

crofty said:


> Thats a shame, how far are you, theres always bunnyruns  Yes please x


scotland - north lanarkshire


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

GSDlover4ever said:


> scotland - north lanarkshire


Might be worth having a look at the rescue site and see if anyone can sort a bunnyrun to get nearer to you if your seriously interested?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I will contact her as i'm looking for a neutered male to pair up with Lily..


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

crofty said:


> Might be worth having a look at the rescue site and see if anyone can sort a bunnyrun to get nearer to you if your seriously interested?


i desperatly want one - but i dont think its the right time to get some becasue i just started college. 

i will get my bunny/s one day.

i know there is a rabbit rescue in fife - keep looking at all the bunnies!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

How does the adoption process work with them???

I want him
Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> How does the adoption process work with them???
> 
> I want him
> Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


awww he is gorgeous


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

oH thats so sad 

read the other thread and soem have already given birth 

Im not good with geography, i thought kirby was in the northwest near me????

i hope they soon get homes or its going to become a very desperate situation, fingers crossed.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Poor little things. All paws crossed that homes can be found for them all. Are they in no kill shelter?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

lorilu said:


> Poor little things. All paws crossed that homes can be found for them all. Are they in no kill shelter?


Yes they are all in a rescue that does not put to sleep but is obviously struggling with all these buns especially as alot will be giving birth


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> How does the adoption process work with them???
> 
> I want him
> Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


How far are you from them? We can organise someone near you to homecheck if your quite far. He's beautiful!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Really wish I could help in some way  this is going to be so stressful for the bunnies and the rescue 

I love Henry and Heidi!!!!!! 

looks like most of them are bonded pairs otherwise I would take a male off their hands 

what the story behind all 40 bunnies?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

crofty said:


> How far are you from them? We can organise someone near you to homecheck if your quite far. He's beautiful!


Hi, i'm up in Leeds, not sure how far it is from there though


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

think i will ring up and see if there are any bonded males or perhaps a trio. well, ill have to ask the OH first but we have the room so i dont see why not


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

If I had the space, time and money I'd take a couple on but with looking after Rosie and moving to a new house soon I just can't take anymore on .


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Im not sure what the story is, sounds like a bad breeder.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I really wish I had a bigger house/garden!! The poor buns! I'm not too far away from Notts either  if I hear of anyone looking for one (or more) I'll tell them about these ones.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Apparantly 26 of these buns came from one couple who are grandparents, they bought the rabbits for their grandchildren and let them multiply, these are the ones most likely to be pregnant and as they are related this will bring other problems, one doe has already delivered 5 kits and Beth from Brinsley Animal rescue has taken those, if there are more pregnant does, they are likely to be in late stages of pregnancy. Celia the lady that runs the rescue does not believe in spaying does so if they are pregnant they will go to full term. 

The rest came from 2 different families there should have been more, but a doe and her 3 kits were given to a child.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh it makes you feel sick, hope they will all be ok. How can people be so stupid


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

would it be worth me writing some letters to b&q and homebase etc asking for gift card donations? or has this been done?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> would it be worth me writing some letters to b&q and homebase etc asking for gift card donations? or has this been done?


Thats a great idea!  would be worth a try.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

ok will get on it tomorrow, will email the centre a copy incase they get any calls etc


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

crofty said:


> The rest came from 2 different families there should have been more, but a doe and her 3 kits were given to a child.


  To a child??????????????!!!!!!   :cursing:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> To a child??????????????!!!!!!   :cursing:


Yes this is why buns are the most abused pet in the uk  they are treated like toys.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awwww those poor bunnies


----------

